# Forum > News > Contests >  Pr3cious 100 Months WoW Gametime Giveaway

## Pr3cious

*Process*
*First 100 Winners
*
*Status
*

*xsx*

Completed


*Caliga*

Waiting for response


*purkkis*

Waiting for response

*Dirtpetit*

Completed

*phantom325*

Completed

*hackerlol*

Completed

*Emisary*

Completed

*Diabol*

Completed

*osiri*

Completed

*Valemas*

Completed

*DeathComesForU*

Completed

*Izanami*

Waiting for response

*Mercylyl*

Waiting for response

*Kiyumi*

Completed

*Smoogels*

Completed

*aionic11*

Completed

*katsas*

Completed

*crosbyman*

Waiting for response

*Demonolith*

Waiting for response

*tersagun*

Waiting for response

*Arcanejunk*

Completed

*LoveOne*

Completed

*caraddict*

Completed

*tbirdgamer*
Waiting for response

*mgscs*

Waiting for response

*yolen*

Completed

*Synrithh*

Completed

*tildarion*

Waiting for response

*Andeby*

Completed

*Sephirofl*

Completed

*tcslasher20*

Waiting for response

*oprime*

Waiting for response

*leozeul*

Completed

*Kikipaz*

Completed

*Joshes*

Completed

*014715*

Completed

*Flintis*

Waiting for response

*kelstoor*

Waiting for response

*hordehorde*

Completed

*Bazetts*

Completed

*maikel233*

Completed

*Killalots*

Completed

*Thaadevil*

Waiting for response

*prayzz* 

Completed

*XUrbanusX*

Completed

*Ganjah*

Completed

*maaagooor*

Waiting for response

*garfieldfan*

Completed

*bezerker08*

Waiting for response

*Felheart*

Completed

*jshcastle*

Waiting for response

*PacGamer*

Waiting for response

*Zaxer*

Completed

*Cr3x*

Completed

*Chest3r*

Completed

*snowee*

Waiting for response

*Caseyy*

Waiting for response

*GeorgeRayVanHalen*

Completed

*artofhacking*

Waiting for response

*ageofmight*

Completed

*Thunderofnl*

Completed

*Yxlol*

Completed

*Icelancelot*

Completed

*Vandra*

Completed

*jannu100*

Completed

*Deva*

Completed

*reload3*

Completed

*Lofinko*

Completed

*Marcelek*

Completed

*Derpina*

Completed

*catstyle*

Completed

*dannyinside*

Completed

*Deathelf*

Waiting for response

*xarper*

Waiting for response

*Surpuppa*

Completed

*Sweking*

Waiting for response

*1337pyro*

Waiting for response

*Reflection*

Completed

*diamonds*

Completed

*lokz*

Completed

*ub313*

Completed

*pbad*

Completed

*g0dshark*

Waiting for response

*rep09*

Waiting for response

*hutnik*

Waiting for response

*abaraikenshi*

Waiting for response

*Serae*

Completed

*chiona*

Completed

*tin666*

Completed

*discobob*

Completed

*myran2*

Completed

*karvaperse*

Completed

*zotikus*

Completed

*viperix*

Completed

*Razkaz*

Completed

*bloodraw08*

Completed

*MrFaned*

Completed

*Hasselhoff*

Completed

*Daleth*

Completed

*smusen*

Completed




*Second hand winners 
[Only if 100 above decides to not take free gametime]*

*Phucker* 
  *Mashadow* 
  *Wyrmscar* 
  *geekdude2001* 
  *krosss* 
  *darkayo* 
  *Zswizzy* 
  *Cenny* 
  *jebus47* 
  *AfterDawn* 
  *Twinkie996* 
  *Warrizom* 
  *spawnfestis* 
  *swinger101*  

*Disqualified*
*meisaa* - joined after contest
*AtomSmasher* - joined after contest
*Lemonzo* - banned in ownedcore

*------------------------
Pr3cious Free 100 Months WoW Gametime*

As of today, it is been exactly *1 YEAR* since I first created my advertisement in OwnedCore for WoW Services.
To celebrate this I would like to give away *100X 30 Days World of Warcraft Gametime Free in both EU and US region.*
If you want to participate, *you MUST read the rules.*

*Rules: 
*


*First 100 posters will get 1 month gametime free.*
 *Gametime is via Recruit a Friend,* for those who doenst know how it works, heres my selling thread: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...feedbacks.html ([EU & US] CHEAPEST 30 Days Gametime | X-53 Touring Rocket | CD Keys [400+ Feedbacks!])
 *You need to post exactly in my template. Template to reply to this thread:*



> I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
> My Skype/MSN is:


*I MUST have your contact info here,* in order to identify its the real you I give gametime to.

You need to be *registered BEFORE my topic was created!* To prevent people creating accounts just for this. *Posting twice is not allowed.*
 You *cant have Annual Pass activated* (Blizzard doenst support Recruit gametime for AP)
The Gametime will be *handed out at the sametime* when 100 people have posted.Handing out gametime might take a long time as I would have my own customer to deal with PLUS 100 new people. *Please be patient.* It can take anything from one day to few weeks.  


*Breaking any of the rule will not get you any gametime.*

*After you post it, you can add me, but I will only add the gametime when contest ends. I PREFER Skype.*
Skype: Nash-woods
MSN: [email protected]

*HAVE FUN!*

----------


## biinky

*Edit: I'll give up my slot for someone else who wants one even more.*

Awesome that you're doing this!

----------


## smusen

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Kakaofox
EU

----------


## xsx

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime
My Skype/MSN is:[email protected]
In EU.

----------


## Spooch

i give up my slot too, same Reason as blinky  :Smile:

----------


## Caliga

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: berkay.o814
I play on EU

----------


## purkkis

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Hupsu15

Skype, and I play in EU

----------


## Dirtpetit

I want 1x 30 days WoW Gametime (EU)
My skype is: Dirtpetit

----------


## phantom325

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: phantom325

----------


## hackerlol

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is:

----------


## Emisary

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype: is.quartz

----------


## Diabol

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Hajir2005

----------


## osiri

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: nagaslayer

----------


## Valemas

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: qthomasbq

----------


## DeathComesForU

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: saronia123

----------


## Nemonik

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is nemosythe

----------


## Izanami

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Mercylyl

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: humza.ansar

----------


## Smoogels

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: smoogel2

----------


## aionic11

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## katsas

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: dim.katsavounis

----------


## Automated Warrior

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: xelitehackerx

----------


## Demonolith

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: sean4872

----------


## tersagun

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is: tersagun

----------


## Arcanejunk

nvm annual pass

----------


## LoveOne

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: stef_last02

----------


## caraddict

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: crackyza

----------


## tbirdgamer

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: tbirdgamer

----------


## mgscs

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: mgs_cs

----------


## yolen

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Synrithh

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: filip.malm

----------


## meisaa

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: rottamatti

----------


## tildarion

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Tildarion

----------


## Andeby

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: andebylol

----------


## Sephiroth

I want 1x30days WoW Gametime. My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## tcslasher20

I want 1x30days WoW gametime.
My skype/MSN is: kaboomofdoomgold

----------


## oprime

I want 1x30 days WoW Gametime. My Skype/MSN is: zippanto.

----------


## leozeul

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Leozeul

----------


## Kikipaz

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Davidgodlike

----------


## Joshes

I want 1x 30days WoW gametime
My skype/msn is: TheRealizedCinema

----------


## 014715

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: xutovlip

----------


## Flintis

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Flintisatskype

----------


## kelstoor

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: kelstorde

----------


## hordehorde

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Bazetts

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: bazettss

----------


## maikel233

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Maikel23350

----------


## Killalots

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Thaadevil

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Thaadevil96

----------


## prayzz

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: heroid97

----------


## XUrbanusX

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: urbanseral

----------


## 2dgreengiant

100x 30 days please
tibbles101

----------


## Ganjah

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Ganjaaah

----------


## maaagooor

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: maaagooor

----------


## garfieldfan

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My skype is:garrettc6

----------


## bezerker08

_I want 1x 30days_ WoW_ Gametime._
_My Skype/MSN is:joey.afro


Thanks for the giveaway :]_

----------


## Disphotic

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: kris_moe
EU  :Smile:

----------


## jshcastle

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Jshcastle

----------


## PacGamer

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: PacGamer

----------


## Zaxer

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: menviggoviggo

----------


## Cr3x

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: inf4m0usy

This is awesome of you!  :Smile:

----------


## Chest3r

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is: [email protected]
Skype: S4ndr0-

----------


## Snowee

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Goldenshacal

P.S: Thanks for the Contest.

----------


## Caseyy

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: molliwoppd

Thanks!

----------


## Ziggeh

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: rayvanhalen

----------


## artofhacking

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Jarland95
EU

----------


## ageofmight

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: ageofmight

Big thank for u!

----------


## Thunderofnl

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Tunderofnl

----------


## Yxlol

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Willemlol (I already have you :P)

----------


## Icelancelot

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Danish1337

----------


## Vandra

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jannu100

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Deva

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: deva.lua (skype) [email protected] (yahoo)

----------


## reload3

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: josejose6099

----------


## Lofinko

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: loficek

----------


## Marcelek

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is marker00

----------


## Lemonzo

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: eboooi

----------


## catstyle

_I want 1x 30days_ WoW_ Gametime._
_My Skype/MSN is: kattensund

_

----------


## dannyinside

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime
My Skype is Dannyinside

----------


## Deathelf

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Lastcares928

----------


## Stige

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: wiuwiuwe

----------


## Surpuppa

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is livrewm

----------


## Sweking

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Sweking94

----------


## 1337pyro

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Reflection

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: ludvig.j-s

----------


## diamonds

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype: mookashookah
MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## lokz

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: : lokz1234


and EU

----------


## ub313

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: : ub313xena

EU

----------


## pbad

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: kornnflake1

EU

----------


## g0dshark

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: sundersaurus

----------


## rep09

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: r0ckntr0ll

----------


## hutnik

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: hutnik_m

----------


## abaraikenshi

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: david.leeders

----------


## Serae

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: vince229x

----------


## Bitadas

delete plz.

----------


## chiona

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime
Skype is Chiona782

----------


## tin666

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: tin.petrovic2

----------


## discobob

_I want 1x 30days_ WoW_ Gametime._
_My Skype/MSN is: haldimdaboss_

----------


## myran2

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
Skype: alternative2_

----------


## AtomSmasher

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Loveinandromeda 
Hotmail: [email protected]

----------


## karvaperse

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: perenner666

----------


## zotikus

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: andrelourenco447

----------


## Pr3cious

We will start counting and adding everyone today to Skype/MSN, please dont rush us. Once this is done we will start messaging winners 1 by 1 to add gametime. This process might take up to 1-2 weeks to finish up all 100 winners.

You dont need to answer us straight away, we are online ca 16 hours a day to assist you.

*Once again, please dont rush us*. We will *make sure everyone who posted will get 1 month gametime.*

----------


## viperix

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: striker_sniper

EU

----------


## Razkaz

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Kamoz,

----------


## bloodraw08

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: diegodiaz258
EU

----------


## MrFaned

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: MrFaned

----------


## Hasselhoff

_THANKS! Got the gametime, you're the best!!_

----------


## Daleth

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: daletwaz

----------


## Phucker

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: wowmash1

----------


## Mashadow

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Wyrmscar

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Wyrmscar

----------


## geekdude2001

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: geekdude2001

----------


## TranquilMaster

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: motoX_champion
Europe

----------


## darkayo

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Zswizzy

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: azzidreign

I ran out of gametime like 2 days ago and I really really want to play but I cant afford it.

----------


## Cenny

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Cenanin/[email protected]

----------


## jebus47

i want 1x 30 days wow gametime
my skype is Jebus117, [email protected]

----------


## Harambeqt

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Succy123 // [email protected]

----------


## Twinkie996

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Marcus.Mikalsen


Thanks alot for such a big competition.

----------


## spawnfestis

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: spawnfestis1

----------


## swinger101

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: robbingham1991

----------


## Pr3cious

We will send out instructions via Skype/MSN, starting from today into the next few days. Some might get gametime earlier than another, but that cannot be helped. Be paitent with us! Thank you.*

100 Winners*

*smusen* 
*xsx* 
*Caliga* 
*purkkis* 
*Dirtpetit* 
*phantom325* 
*hackerlol* 
*Emisary* 
*Diabol* 
*osiri* 
*Valemas* 
*DeathComesForU* 
*Izanami* 
*Mercylyl* 
*Kiyumi* 
*Smoogels* 
*aionic11* 
*katsas* 
*crosbyman* 
*Demonolith* 
*tersagun* 
*Arcanejunk* 
*LoveOne* 
*caraddict* 
*tbirdgamer* 
*mgscs* 
*yolen* 
*Synrithh* 
*tildarion* 
*Andeby* 
*Sephirofl* 
*tcslasher20* 
*oprime* 
*leozeul* 
*Kikipaz* 
*Joshes* 
*014715* 
*Flintis* 
*kelstoor* 
*hordehorde* 
*Bazetts* 
*maikel233* 
*Killalots* 
*Thaadevil* 
*prayzz*  
*XUrbanusX* 
*Ganjah* 
*maaagooor* 
*garfieldfan* 
*bezerker08* 
*Felheart* 
*jshcastle* 
*PacGamer* 
*Zaxer* 
*Cr3x* 
*Chest3r* 
*snowee* 
*Caseyy* 
*GeorgeRayVanHalen* 
*artofhacking* 
*ageofmight* 
*Thunderofnl* 
*Yxlol* 
*Icelancelot* 
*Vandra* 
*jannu100* 
*Deva* 
*reload3* 
*Lofinko* 
*Marcelek* 
*Derpina* 
*catstyle* 
*dannyinside* 
*Deathelf* 
*xarper* 
*Surpuppa* 
*Sweking* 
*1337pyro* 
*Reflection* 
*diamonds* 
*lokz* 
*ub313* 
*pbad* 
*g0dshark* 
*rep09* 
*hutnik* 
*abaraikenshi* 
*Serae* 
*chiona* 
*tin666* 
*discobob* 
*myran2* 
*karvaperse* 
*zotikus* 
*viperix* 
*Razkaz* 
*bloodraw08* 
*MrFaned* 
*Hasselhoff* 
*Daleth* 


*Second hand winners 
[Only if 100 above decides to not take free gametime]*

*Phucker* 
*Mashadow* 
*Wyrmscar* 
*geekdude2001* 
*krosss* 
*darkayo* 
*Zswizzy* 
*Cenny* 
*jebus47* 
*AfterDawn* 
*Twinkie996* 
*Warrizom* 
*spawnfestis* 
*swinger101*

*Disqualified*
*meisaa* - joined after contest
*AtomSmasher* - joined after contest
*Lemonzo* - banned in ownedcore

----------


## Dirtpetit

Thanks for this contest and gz to all winners! +rep

----------


## catstyle

YAY! hurray me!  :Big Grin: 
Thanks for this giveaway.
*smiles* Funny thing is, once I can play I can use my gold to buy even more time from*Pr3cious.

*

----------


## smusen

Sick being no1 !

Got my gametime btw and thanks.

----------


## Thaadevil

Thanks for the competition I will text you on Skype tomorrow, pretty busy irl right now..

----------


## oprime

this week i was working irl will text you tommorow. thx

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk

----------


## hackerlol

I'll wait for my msg  :Smile:

----------


## catstyle

:| the little kid inside me starts to get impatient.
Wondering how far down they have gotten on that list. ^^

----------


## Maccer

Aww shit, got too late.

A very nice and generous contest, + Rep anyways.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killalots

Very pleased to see that I am going to receive some free gametime!

Thanks for this! Very happy man over here.

+Rep

----------


## Andeby

Got gametime, ty!  :Smile:

----------


## LoveOne

got my gametime, keep up the good job.

----------


## Bazetts

Got the gametime, thanks a lot!

----------


## 014715

Got my gametime too!
Thanks a lot!!

----------


## garfieldfan

Thanks for the game time man!!! I got it!

----------


## MMOkay

I wish I saw this earlier! I'm sad I missed the party. Precious helped me out before though and sold me some game time, cool guy.

----------


## DeathComesForU

Got my gametime, thanks Pr3cious  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

damn i missed out on this... i done some business with nash in the past he is legit and a great guy to bs with in skype/msn

----------


## maikel233

Thanks for the gametime! 2X Rep!

----------


## hackerlol

I keep missing you being online by 15 mins or so : P...
I'll keep trying Pr3cious...

----------


## BuloZB

still active?  :Big Grin: 

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype:bulo_pl

----------


## Thepro27

Damn missed this! Wish i saw it! I would of jumped on it right away! Congratz on 1 year of services! Great seller <3 you!

----------


## leozeul

Got my month Thanks alot  :Smile:  Good luck

----------


## Pr3cious

Thank you for your patience  :Smile:  We will finish messaging everyone the instructions soon. 100 people takes sometime!

----------


## Valemas

Even got a free 24-hour unlock code! Bestest game time there is  :Big Grin: 
Thanks again!

----------


## Synrithh

Got my gametime, thanks a lot!

----------


## katsas

got the gametime thanks.

----------


## caraddict

Received my free month! Thank you! <3

----------


## XUrbanusX

got gametime thx

----------


## LauFrisk

Would love some gametime.
MSN: [email protected]

cheers o/

----------


## joakimmen

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Expertiize / [email protected]

----------


## Pr3cious

We want to apologize that we been busy lately, but will finish everybodys gametime very soon! 

In addition we sent instructions to alot people which we did not get any response, so please check your Skype or Emails  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

You don't need to apologise for something that you're doing out of generosity ! 
I'm patient I'll wait for mine..  :Smile:

----------


## Harambeqt

> We want to apologize that we been busy lately, but will finish everybodys gametime very soon! 
> 
> In addition we sent instructions to alot people which we did not get any response, so please check your Skype or Emails


Looking forward to getting one if I'm lucky haha =)



> You don't need to apologise for something that you're doing out of generosity ! 
> I'm patient I'll wait for mine..


What he said & thanks for doing this *Pr3cious*!

----------


## lostsk8r

I want gametime!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Harambeqt

```

	
		
			
			
				
					 Originally Posted by Pr3cious
					
				
				
100 Winners

smusen 
  xsx 
  Caliga 
  purkkis 
  Dirtpetit 
  phantom325 
  hackerlol 
  Emisary 
  Diabol 
  osiri 
  Valemas 
  DeathComesForU  
  Izanami 
  Mercylyl 
  Kiyumi 
  Smoogels 
  aionic11 
  katsas 
  crosbyman 
  Demonolith 
  tersagun 
  Arcanejunk 
  LoveOne 
  caraddict 
  tbirdgamer 
  mgscs 
  yolen 
  Synrithh 
  tildarion 
  Andeby 
  Sephirofl 
  tcslasher20 
  oprime 
  leozeul 
  Kikipaz 
  Joshes 
  014715 
  Flintis 
  kelstoor 
  hordehorde 
  Bazetts 
  maikel233 
  Killalots 
  Thaadevil 
  prayzz  
  XUrbanusX 
  Ganjah 
  maaagooor 
  garfieldfan 
  bezerker08 
  Felheart 
  jshcastle 
  PacGamer 
  Zaxer 
  Cr3x 
  Chest3r 
  snowee 
  Caseyy 
  GeorgeRayVanHalen 
  artofhacking 
  ageofmight 
  Thunderofnl 
  Yxlol 
  Icelancelot 
  Vandra 
  jannu100 
  Deva 
  reload3 
  Lofinko 
  Marcelek 
  Derpina 
  catstyle 
  dannyinside 
  Deathelf 
  xarper 
  Surpuppa 
  Sweking 
  1337pyro 
  Reflection 
  diamonds 
  lokz 
  ub313 
  pbad 
  g0dshark 
  rep09 
  hutnik 
  abaraikenshi 
  Serae 
  chiona 
  tin666 
  discobob 
  myran2 
  karvaperse 
  zotikus 
  viperix 
  Razkaz 
  bloodraw08 
  MrFaned 
  Hasselhoff 
  Daleth 
  

			
		
	

```





> I want gametime!


*The giveaway is over, winners are listed above.*

----------


## Pr3cious

We have finished adding/sending emails to all 100 winners today. *Now we are awaiting for your response to continue the process.*

For MSN users we sent an email.
For Skype users, we added and sent an message.

*If you did not get instructions from us yet, it might because of Skype or email bugs. If so, please contact us on our:

Skype: Nash-Woods
Msn: [email protected]*

We will also mention if any of the 100 backs out so the second hand winner will get gametime.

Thank you!

----------
* Kikipaz - skype not found
chiona - skype not found

Please contact me you two!*

----------


## Icelancelot

Got my time, thanks!

----------


## ub313

Got the gametime....ty

----------


## viperix

got gametime thx for this contest  :Smile:

----------


## lokz

Got the gametime.. Thanks a lot

----------


## Disphotic

got it, cheers!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Derpina

Got it, thanks.

----------


## ageofmight

Got my gametime,thanks:*.(btw he's very very patient)

----------


## pbad

got it, cheers!  :Big Grin:

----------


## catstyle

Cheers! Got it

----------


## Ziggeh

Got it. Needed an unfreeze code as well and got it given to me for free. Thanks!

----------


## Vandra

Just got my gametime, thanks bro ;p

----------


## aionic11

Got it too, thanks m8  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Killalots

Received my game time,

thanks very much (already +reped you)

^^

----------


## hackerlol

Received my gametime as well. Thanks precious  :Smile: .

----------


## Reflection

Got my gametime, thank you Pr3cious!

----------


## Thunderofnl

Got my gametime too Thanks Pr3cious.

----------


## Surpuppa

got my time, thank you

----------


## Zaxer

Got my game time, thanks alot!  :Smile:

----------


## Marcelek

Received my game time, thanks Pr3cious!

----------


## hordehorde

Got my gametime thanks a lot for doing this, see you next year!  :Smile:

----------


## Deva

I got my game time. Thank you!

----------


## tin666

Got the gametime, thank you Pr3cious!

----------


## myran2

Got my gametime, thanks!

----------


## kazoooka

You give away free gametime here, but cannot pay out the people who have been removed the gametime from GM's for the Annual Pass thing. That's ridiculous!!!

----------


## BassOnly

I'm here .....

----------


## hackerlol

> You give away free gametime here, but cannot pay out the people who have been removed the gametime from GM's for the Annual Pass thing. That's ridiculous!!!


It states clearly on his original thread the risks involved if you're on the annual pass thing or file a ticket :S...
This on the other hand is done out of generosity. I can see why you would be frustrated though..

----------


## xsx

Cheers! Got it!

----------


## naniqs

Daaaamn i should have been on this forum than this was made! :/

----------


## ryanov

i need account sor.raf gc,cdkey for cheap add for yahoo mesennger please ID : [email protected] I need now

----------


## ryanov

wtb account sor, game time,cdkey or raf gc please

----------


## tcslasher20

Hello,

I'm glad to hear I've won a free month!
All I need is an "Unfreeze Code". I've tried to get you on Skype, but it seems like you haven't been on in awhile.

----------


## Fizzz

Congrats to all who won

----------


## Deathelf

Waiting for response? ive responded 4 times and the only time you responded you said "sec" then nothing since then... a week ago

----------


## Pr3cious

I have completed everyone who responded to me when I sent instructions. If you still dont have your month contact us again  :Smile:

----------


## lalalarawrla

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype is: Tybaltwow

----------


## tottelol

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: kaozlol (already have you added)

----------


## Chest3r

Got it, thanks.

----------


## reQuorter

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skypeis: subzeronoh

----------


## Harant

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: harantvole

----------


## Bendiix

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: Bendix2605

----------


## scrappyballz

i want 1x 30days wow game time please my msn/ [email protected]

----------


## TehVoyager

i think its funny with 200+ posts people are still asking for game time. diddnt this allready end?

----------


## LightWave

i believe it ended a long while ago lmao

----------


## Pr3cious

100 People already posted which Im giving gametime to, but some didnt answer yet, so I keep this open until all 100 months are added.

But I will make a deadline though, until that date if not the first 100 replies I take it as they dont want the free month anymore, and will give to second hand winners.

----------


## tcslasher20

I've been trying to get you on Skype, but you never accepted the contact request or replied to any of the following messages since I sent the request. I want the time, for some reason I have yet to hear from you in response.

----------


## zotikus

Just to be clear....im marked as complete, yet i havent got my gametime yet....

----------


## Hyourin

So, if you still got some months to give..

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## 1337pyro

> 100 People already posted which Im giving gametime to, but some didnt answer yet, so I keep this open until all 100 months are added.
> 
> But I will make a deadline though, until that date if not the first 100 replies I take it as they dont want the free month anymore, and will give to second hand winners.


I PMed you  :Smile:

----------


## nav4321

Would like a 2x , 30 days gametime if possible, skype - justforyousales

----------


## mariaaulman

Hey

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: maria.aulman

Regards

----------


## Starmanian

Hey,
I'd like to play some cataclysm (never saw it) give some game time! Skype: starmanian
Thx

----------


## Da Hitman

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is: krisseh14
EU  :Smile:

----------


## blubb0r87

Would like to get my paid gametime...
Every time chatting with his crew via skype, they tell me that they are working on it...
Since april!

----------


## jeremie_bs

I want 1x 30days WoW Gametime.
My Skype/MSN is:Jerbris

----------


## redH123

nice i want it  :Big Grin:

----------

